# fur market



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

Fur market is down right now. I heard it was suppose to go up here soon. Did anyone hear anything different?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Most of our market is China and Russia as the PC crowd has about killed fur here at home. Until the economy picks back up real strong don't expect high fur prices. Right now is the time to have your furs tanned for your own use or to be made into garments. JMHO ET


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Muskrats and coyotes seem to be moving well, Utah has the first real wild fur auction this weekend that will give pretty good sight picture on what prices will be for western fur.


----------



## coyotesniper (Feb 10, 2010)

All fur prices are down here.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

fur prices are down here to but we also have a 20$ bounty on coyotes here and you just have to take the feet in so that helps.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The NAFA canceled the jan.2010 fur sale in hopes of getting 500-600 buyers at their march sale. Hopefully that will push the fur prices up a bit


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2010)

Fur sale at malvern AR. feb. 13,,,, these are the highs,,,,red fox $25.00/ gray fox $23.00/ bobcat $62.50/ mink $13.50/ Muskrat $6.50/ skunk $,,.50/ otter $46.00/ possum $1.75/ 
beaver $25.00/ raccoon $14.50/ castor $41.00 lb./ deer hides $2.00


----------



## CrillyCamp (Feb 26, 2010)

$2.00 for a deer hide? Is that fleshed and dried or green?


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2010)

CrillyCamp said:


> $2.00 for a deer hide? Is that fleshed and dried or green?


Green, used to bring $3.00 over there


----------



## Toxic (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a freezer full of deer hides, reminds me to get busy. they are for a friend.


----------

